# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 13-01: Last Stand Voting Thread



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

This concludes Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories Challenge 13-01! 

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. If you cast any votes, you have to cast all three, no picking a single story and nothing more.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be midnight US Eastern Standard Time *Thursday, 31 January 2013* (adjusted one day due to voting thread going up late). At that time this thread will be completed, the winner declared, and the new HOES topic for Competition 13-02 will be posted.

Due to the change in the reputation system, the rewards for entering/winning have also changed:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 13-01:


*Table of Contents*

Gothik - For the Emperor

Keen4e - Saint Jacobi

Gothik - In the End - A Renegades Short

Romero's Own - War

Liliedhe - Last Stands

Bloody Mary - End

jonileth - Defense; Futile​


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

1) Jonileth, Defense; Futile, 3 pts
2) Bloody Mary, End, 2 pts
3) Romero's Own, War, 1 pt.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

1: Gothik - In the End - A Renegades Short
2: Liliedhe - Last Stands
3: Bloody Mary - End


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

1. Keene - saint Jacobi - 3pts

2. Jonilith - defense futile - 2pts

3. Romeros Own - war 1pt


----------



## Keen4e (Apr 19, 2010)

1) Bloody Mary - End, 3 pts
2) Liliedhe - Last Stands 2 pts
3) Gothik - For the Emperor 1 pt.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

1st - jonileth - Defence; Futile - 3 points
2nd - Gothik - For the Emperor - 2 points
3rd - Liliedhe -Last Stands - 1 point


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

1st place: Bloody Mary, End, 3 pts
2nd place: Liliedhe, Last Stands, 2 pts
3rd place: jonileth, Defence: Futile, 1 pt

And some brief thoughts on them all in case they help:

Bloody Mary - *End:* While the simplicity might not work for a longer piece the lack of exceptional events made this seem like a realistic moment in a war.

gothik - *For The Emperor:* The structure and pacing seemed off: there were detailed conversations that advanced the plot slightly then suddenly lots happened in a single sentence.

gothik - *In the End:* The plot was solid but the details seemed not quite real so it did not draw me in.

jonileth - *Defence: Futile:* A good plot with moments of solid description; however the characters seemed slightly flat making the ambivalence at the end a little unsatisfying.

Keen4e - *Saint Jacobi:* A solid idea; however the changes in Point of View seemed jarring in places.

Liliedhe - *Last Stands:* An interesting spin on the topic. While it was well written it did not quite capture Sandy Mitchell's style for me.

Romero's Own - *War:* The story had some interesting moments but the lack of variation in paragraph length broke the pace.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

1. Liliedhe - Last Stands - 3pts
2. jonileth - Defense; Futile - 2pts
3. Romero's Own - War - 1pt


----------



## Richter_DL (Aug 30, 2012)

1. Liliedhe - Last Stands (not quite as quippish as Cain but has the mood down) - 3 pt
2. Bloody Mary - Ends (There _is _beauty in a simple story.) - 2 pt
3. Jonileth - Defense, Futile (We are the Necron.) - 1 pt


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

And the results are in! A very close competition, with the votes coming down to the wire and a very slim margin between the top two stories:

*Third Place* - Bloody Mary's _End_ - 8 points

*Second Place* - Liliedhe's _Last Stands_ - 11 points

And a triumphant return for our winner, narrowly beating out the Liliedhe the fiction juggernaut!

*First Place* - Jonileth's Defense, Futile - 12 points

Congratulations to the winner, and a huge thanks to everyone who participated! Expect the next month's thread to be up in a day or so, thanks again everyone!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Well done to everyone who took part. Congratulations to Jonileth for getting the victory, one point ahead of Liliedhe. Really good close competition.

I am looking forward to this months.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ill try and enter in the february one now that ive got more time but knowing me ill never decide on a subject warhammer being as big as it is.


----------



## Liliedhe (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats to everyone, and thanks to those who voted for me.


----------



## jonileth (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks to those of you who voted for me, and to my fellow writers who make this contest such a joy to be apart of.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well done to all of you.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

well done to the winners and well done everyone


----------

